# AGA 2010 Aquascaping Contest is open for entries



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2010)

Not the biggest, but arguably the best aquascaping contest in the world.  

Submit up to 3 entries in several categories; small, medium, large, x-large, paludarium, biotope.  Entries do not have to be photographed recently either, so submitting an old favourite is fine.

Costs US $5.00 per entry, but all proceeds go back into the Aquatic Gardening Association.

You are also guaranteed feedback from the judging panel, unlike some other contests.

There's an option for your entry to be automatically entered into next year's IAPLC too.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi


----------



## andyh (6 Jul 2010)

I'll have a go!


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Jul 2010)

can you put in a scape that was already shown in this years iaplc?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2010)

Nice one, Andy! 

Stu - yes mate.


----------



## NeilW (7 Jul 2010)

I'll give it a crack if my crypt doesn't melt horribly when I fill the tank from the dry-start!  Will be first competition. 

Do you get ranked out of everyone or is it just the 1st, 2nd, 3rd?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2010)

Nice one, Neil.

There's no detailed ranking made public, except 1st, 2nd, 3rd.  Also if one judge scores your 'scape highest, even if overall it's not in the top 3, then you get an "honourable mention".


----------



## arty (8 Jul 2010)

Website from this link looks not so good , but contest that good.
Only there in judgment is some Photoshop fake specialists ? My wife can make in photoshop real amano and everything what need .

Best Regards,


----------



## NeilW (8 Jul 2010)

Cheers George.

Sounds great just to get the individual feedback from some big names.  If my tanks up to scratch then count me in!


----------



## Stickleback (8 Jul 2010)

Hi Arty

I would be very interested to know which ones you spotted photoshop use on.

Thanks

Rufus


----------



## zig (23 Sep 2010)

Just a reminder 2 more days for this competition if you want to enter, closing date Sept 25th. Not sure if I will enter yet, dont think I will tbh but having said that Im humming and hawing will I wont I back and forth , better decide today one way or the other.


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Sep 2010)

cheers for that zig, was going to put mine in but forgot the date was so soon!


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Sep 2010)

got mine entered


----------

